# Whole top round



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 14, 2016)

My local Cash and Carry has whole top round on sale and I need four pounds of lean ground beef for an upcoming project. I picked up a 26 pounder last night. What is left over I will plan on using for beef jerky. In preparation I have been watching many videos on how to handle this beast of a cut and this one is one of the better ones. He has a channel with other good butchering tips. Check it out.













30831533923_5b0b7e9ec7_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 14, 2016






That's a whole pork loin. My project requires 2 pounds of lean ground pork too.


----------



## tropics (Dec 14, 2016)

Nice video that is one big hunk of meat,I just scored on 2 4 bone Prime ribs $4.77 with coupon.

Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 14, 2016)

tropics said:


> Nice video that is one big hunk of meat,I just scored on 2 4 bone Prime ribs $4.77 with coupon.
> 
> Richie


Nice score! I still have two PR roasts in the freezer left from the 19 pounder I bought a while back. Going to spin one soon!


----------



## tropics (Dec 14, 2016)

I just cut one into 3 pieces,the other will be going to Maass. for x-mas

I will be spinning mine maybe in jan.

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 14, 2016)

That's a great video!

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 14, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> That's a great video!
> 
> Al


Yeah I will be parting out my roast this weekend. Wish I had a few weeks to wet age it in my walk in cooler (AKA the freezing cold garage!).

Four pounds ground the rest cut into roasts to slice into jerky strips.

Same with the pork loin. 2 pounds will be ground, they rest will be made into pork jerky.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 14, 2016)

Now that's a hunk o meat!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 14, 2016)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Now that's a hunk o meat!


Hopefully I wont fail...


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 14, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Hopefully I wont fail...


If you "butcher" the butchering job, you can always grind it...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 14, 2016)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> If you "butcher" the butchering job, you can always grind it...


But we want 15 pounds of muscle jerky, not ground!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 14, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> But we want 15 pounds of muscle jerky, not ground!


Well, no beverages until AFTER the trimming is done then!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 14, 2016)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Well, no beverages until AFTER the trimming is done then!


Ha, one needs a steady hand right? I may need several before, during and after!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 18, 2016)

Today is carving day!


----------



## disco (Dec 18, 2016)

Great video on how to use a big beautiful hunk of beef!

Disco


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 18, 2016)

Okay all cut up. Since I wanted the remainder for jerky, I cut 1 1/2" LB roasts all the way through. 

5.46 pounds of fat trimmed. I was heavy handed on this as I wanted as lean as I could get. 

Nine roasts for jerky. I will vac pack and freeze as I won't be able to get to it for a few weeks. 

No idea on what I'll get from the grind. Probably somewhere between 4-6 pounds.i need two pounds for today's project the rest will be vac packed and into the freezer. 






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

